# Recoil



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

This has probley been asked before but what center fire rifle that you shot had the most recoil? For me it was a 460 Weatherby and I was dumb enough to sit down at the bench with it..


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm not sure about the recoil, it may have been the stock that was the killer. I shot a 50/140 sharps from the bench. The buttplate was a steel deep crescent intended to be shot off the upper arm. I had it against my shoulder, and it felt like the upper and lower portions of the crescent buried an inch or two into my shoulder. The guy handed me another round and I said, no thanks that's enough fun for one day. It hurt the next day.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

I forget what caliber it was, but my uncle let me shoot a rifle that he has that's from WWI. that thing kicked like a mother!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i shot an at-4 once. thats an 84 mm antitank shoulder fired rocket. it doesnt kick real bad, but it kinda scares the **** out of you. its loud, and the shockwave is weird. ive got a little single shot 20ga thatll beat you up, and i used to shoot trap with it when i was a kid. mosins tap pretty hard. ive shot 30-378's, and 340 wbys, the 30-378 had a brake, the 340 didnt, but i think a mosin still beats you worse.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

416 Wby with the brake removed, 378Wby with no brake was just as bad. Both were Classic-Mark's, had real straight stocks like a Rem 700 Classic or Win 70.

I also sighted in a 340Wby for a guy going Musk Ox hunting. That rifle with no brake from a bench was punishing as well.

I've also shot a couple of 50 BMG's but they were both 25#+ which made the recoil quite manageable.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

458 Win Mag was probably the worst i've ever shot. second was a 30-378, I shot three rounds one day at the range, and i was done for the day. I'm glad i sighted in before i started playing.
xdeano


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

My 7mm STW was untill I put a muzel break on it. Now it is like using a 22-250, but way louder.

Using an AR-50 is like a big push Not really a kick at all.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

probaly a light weight model 70 with a sporter barrel in a 7mm rem mag off a bench.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

It's tough to say, but I remember shooting a Lazzeroni 7.82 which had quite a bite to it. At $5 a shell and $100/box ammunition costs for these guns are ridiculous.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I don't know if it is technically the hardest recoiling gun I have ever shot, but a Mossberg 835 with 2 oz of shot doing in the ball park of 1350 fps kicks pretty dang hard. I don't notice it too much shooting off hand, sitting, or kneeling, but when I was patterning it I shot it prone and it has quite a wallop.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a little single shot H&R 10ga turkey gun that is pretty gnarley to fire in any position other than standing. 
As far as rifles go, believe it or not, the worst bit&$ slap I've ever recieved from a rifle was a custom super lightweight mauser chambered in 7X57mm. It planted my thumb knuckle into my face just hard enough to bust my lip. I'll shoot my 45-110 or my 10ga all day but for some reason that little ba$tar& was simply vicious (and I'm building one just like it :eyeroll: ).


----------

